# Valdifiori è del Napoli. E' fatta.



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Prende corpo il progetto ItalNapoli. Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, la società partenopea ha appena acquistato il centrocampista Mirko Valdifiori dall'Empoli. Costo dell'operazione: 5 milioni di euro all'Empoli e contratto quadriennale da 800.000 euro all'anno al giocatore.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Giugno 2015)

pericolo scampato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2015)

Anche questo significa Sarri, al di là dei limiti tecnici dell'allenatore, significa mentalità provinciale e quindi acquisti mediocri come Valdifiori e prossimamente, probabilmente, Hysaj. Io li voglio vedere ancora in EL perché la squadra dell'anno scorso resta ma con un ridimensionamento simile, specialmente se partirà il Pipita, non mi meraviglierei se finissero addirittura a metà classifica.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche questo significa Sarri, al di là dei limiti tecnici dell'allenatore, significa mentalità provinciale e quindi acquisti mediocri come Valdifiori e prossimamente, probabilmente, Hysaj. Io li voglio vedere ancora in EL perché la squadra dell'anno scorso resta ma con un ridimensionamento simile, specialmente se partirà il Pipita, non mi meraviglierei se finissero addirittura a metà classifica.



immagino la piazza come reagirà. 
questo è un ridimensionamento totale, de laurentiis ha parlato chiaro l'altro giorno, e la gente dubito che la prenderà bene. 

higuain, callejon, mertens....tutta sta gente penso sia destinata a partire. 
dei "big" penso rimarrà solo hamsik ma perché ormai non lo cerca più nessuno e ha messo radici a napoli.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Giugno 2015)

Li sto temendo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> immagino la piazza come reagirà.
> questo è un ridimensionamento totale, de laurentiis ha parlato chiaro l'altro giorno, e la gente dubito che la prenderà bene.
> 
> higuain, callejon, mertens....tutta sta gente penso sia destinata a partire.
> dei "big" penso rimarrà solo hamsik ma perché ormai non lo cerca più nessuno e ha messo radici a napoli.


Hamsik ormai è finito, nel senso che non lo farà più il salto di qualità, non ha margini di crescita ed è il capitano del Napoli dove ha trovato la sua dimensione, quindi sì, lui resterà. Higuaìn a questo punto penso sia destinato a partire.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Scappa Pipita, scappa


----------



## Mou (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Napoli punta all'ottavo posto.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prende corpo il progetto ItalNapoli. Come riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, la società partenopea ha appena acquistato il centrocampista Mirko Valdifiori dall'Empoli. Costo dell'operazione: 5 milioni di euro all'Empoli e contratto quadriennale da 800.000 euro all'anno al giocatore.



Fuori uno. Ora tocca a:
-Baselli
-Gatto Soriano
-Bertolacci


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Giugno 2015)

Alcuni miei amici mi hanno detto che Valdifiori non è scarso,che non è un top player,ma che comunque se la cava piuttosto bene.Siamo sicuri al 100% che sia un cesso?Io non lo conosco,quindi non so che pensare


----------



## Mou (18 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Alcuni miei amici mi hanno detto che Valdifiori non è scarso,che non è un top player,ma che comunque se la cava piuttosto bene.Siamo sicuri al 100% che sia un cesso?Io non lo conosco,quindi non so che pensare



Te lo ricordi D'Agostino dell'Udinese? Un centrocampista che ha azzeccato una stagione buona anche grazie al gioco della squadra, rodato e discretamente rapido... Se fondi il tuo centrocampo su Valdifiori non vai comunque da nessuna parte, è anche grande d'età.


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Te lo ricordi D'Agostino dell'Udinese? Un centrocampista che ha azzeccato una stagione buona anche grazie al gioco della squadra, rodato e discretamente rapido... Se fondi il tuo centrocampo su Valdifiori non vai comunque da nessuna parte, è anche grande d'età.



Si me lo ricordo piuttosto bene.Ok...Grazie per avermi fatto capire che tipo di giocatore sia questo Valdifiori.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Te lo ricordi D'Agostino dell'Udinese? Un centrocampista che ha azzeccato una stagione buona anche grazie al gioco della squadra, rodato e discretamente rapido... Se fondi il tuo centrocampo su Valdifiori non vai comunque da nessuna parte, è anche grande d'età.


Prima di confrontarlo con un giocatore che non si è confermato, aspetterei di vedere se fa la stessa fine 

Qualcuno invece lo potrebbe paragonare anche a Corini, regista che dopo anni e anni di gavetta si è imposto in serie A a ridosso dei 30.

Sicuramente Valdifiori è stato una delle pedine più importanti questo Empoli sorprendente, e anche all'esordio in Nazionale ha ben figurato.
Vediamo che combina nella prossima stagione.


----------



## Iblahimovic (18 Giugno 2015)

ci è andata bene. ora ci manca solo di evitare okaka chupa e li abbiamo scansati tutti


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Alcuni miei amici mi hanno detto che Valdifiori non è scarso,che non è un top player,ma che comunque se la cava piuttosto bene.Siamo sicuri al 100% che sia un cesso?Io non lo conosco,quindi non so che pensare



È un buon giocatore, certamente non il tipo di giocatore che ti aspetteresti per arrivare terzo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Alcuni miei amici mi hanno detto che Valdifiori non è scarso,che non è un top player,ma che comunque se la cava piuttosto bene.Siamo sicuri al 100% che sia un cesso?Io non lo conosco,quindi non so che pensare


Pensa alla differenza che passa tra Lewandoski e Denis, la stessa differenza passa tra Xavi e Valdifiori. 
Valdifiori ha regia, ha tecnica, si potrebbe anche dire sia bravino ma in che misura? Nella misura in cui deve provare a giocare in una squadra da zona salvezza e tra l'altro non un caso che in questa stagione si sia distinto particolarmente nella bassa classifica, perché registi concorrenti non ce ne sono stati. Le uniche squadre a poter disporre di un regista vero sono state il Cagliari con Ekdal, oppure l'Atalanta con Cigarini, per il resto nessuna squadra della seconda parte di classifica ha avuto un regista vero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prima di confrontarlo con un giocatore che non si è confermato, aspetterei di vedere se fa la stessa fine
> 
> Qualcuno invece lo potrebbe paragonare anche a Corini, regista che dopo anni e anni di gavetta si è imposto in serie A a ridosso dei 30.
> 
> ...


Appunto, Valdifiori il massimo a cui può aspirare è diventare il nuovo Corini, perché è stata la metà classifica il massimo che Corini abbia raggiunto e più della metà classifica lo stesso Valdifiori non può chiedere. 
Al netto di queste considerazioni rappresenta un bel passo indietro per il Napoli, perché una squadra che in questi anni ha provato a lottare per lo scudetto non può puntare su Valdifiori, poi se l'intenzione di De Laurentiis è lottare massimo per l'EL, ben venga uno come Valdifiori. Sta di fatto che stiamo parlando della provincia del calcio, non venitemi a dire che Valdifiori sia forte e nemmeno che possa diventarlo.


----------



## Aldo (18 Giugno 2015)

Valdifiori è un ottimo giocatore. Farà un ottima stagione al Napoli, sarà la fortuna di Conte all'Europeo


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2015)

Come ha già detto qualcuno, D'Agostino 2.0.
Lasciate perdere i paragoni con Corini, giocatore ottimo che in realtà non è mai potuto emergere più di tanto per il semplice motivo che in Serie A giocavano fenomeni in almeno sette squadre all'epoca.


----------



## mark (18 Giugno 2015)

Se tutto va come previsto il Napoli punterà all'Europa league la prossima stagione!! Un avversario in meno


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Valdifiori è un ottimo giocatore. Farà un ottima stagione al Napoli, sarà la fortuna di Conte all'Europeo



si, fregherà il posto a verratti.


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2015)

Curioso di vederlo fuori dal contesto Empoli dove tutti giocavano a memoria. Per me sarà una delusione. L'abbiamo scampata bella.


----------



## Mou (18 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prima di confrontarlo con un giocatore che non si è confermato, aspetterei di vedere se fa la stessa fine
> 
> Qualcuno invece lo potrebbe paragonare anche a Corini, regista che dopo anni e anni di gavetta si è imposto in serie A a ridosso dei 30.
> 
> ...



Anche Corini cosa è stato? Un onesto centrocampista ma niente di più. Una squadra di vertice non lo avrebbe mai preso, e così Valdifiori: imho il suo acquisto è il segno tangibile del ridimensionamento. Fa anche 30 anni quest'anno, non è futuribile...


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

Uno dei calciatori più scarsi che io abbia mai visto giocare.


----------



## Serginho (18 Giugno 2015)

Un branco di cessi


----------



## Sanchez (18 Giugno 2015)

Valdifiori possiamo considerarlo il D'Agostino di turno

Anche se quest'ultimo stava finendo al Real nel 2009


----------



## danyaj87 (19 Giugno 2015)

Piccolo O.T, non me ne vogliate, ma avete visto la Porcata contrattuale di ADL. Questo è uno dei motivi per cui non farei mai affari con lui.


----------



## juventino (19 Giugno 2015)

Forse si salvano da sto bidonazzo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (19 Giugno 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Piccolo O.T, non me ne vogliate, ma avete visto la Porcata contrattuale di ADL. Questo è uno dei motivi per cui non farei mai affari con lui.



Che ha fatto?


----------



## danyaj87 (19 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Che ha fatto?



Secondo la Gazzetta ADL vuole il diritto di cedere il "ragazzo" tra 2 anni a qualunque club, anche senza il consenso del giocatore o dell'agente! Fossimo in NBA lo potrei pure capire. Ma questo per levarsi un giocatore dai piedi metterebbe clausole ad muzzum. 

Premesso che a me Valdifiori come giocatore piace un casino.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (19 Giugno 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta ADL vuole il diritto di cedere il "ragazzo" tra 2 anni a qualunque club, anche senza il consenso del giocatore o dell'agente! Fossimo in NBA lo potrei pure capire. Ma questo per levarsi un giocatore dai piedi metterebbe clausole ad muzzum.
> 
> Premesso che a me Valdifiori come giocatore piace un casino.



È completamente fuori di testa pensa che le persone siano pacchi postali, spero che il ragazzo non accetti.


----------

